
Ask HN: How did you find your side project partner? - KennyFromIT
Non-solo founders...<p>If you&#x27;re technical, how did you find the business person?<p>If you&#x27;re the business brains, where did you find your technical partner?<p>Who came up with the idea?
======
bwb
My first business partner was a good friend from high school and college
roommate after college I convinced him he could build something I wanted to
try, and then gave him half the company :). We worked together for ~12 years
and then went our separate ways after a few companies together. It didn't end
well but that is a separate story.

New business partner, I found on HN, hired him for some freelance work for 6
months, then pitched him on an idea and now working on it together :).

------
deanalevitt
Non-technical founder here. I found my side-project co-founder by talking
about my ideas with everyone who might listen. He was a colleague who had a
little extra time.

------
muzani
It's a lot like dating. Sometimes you just pick up anyone who's happy to
listen.

------
ctas
I found my last co-founder on CoFoundersLab. Always open for new adventures
btw.

